
Hg advent -m '02: extensions' - luu
http://kamalmarhubi.com/blog/hg-extensions/
======
dang
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18596197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18596197)

Edit: oops I meant
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18583782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18583782).
Hilarious responses though.

~~~
simcop2387
I think this is the wrong link. It just links back to here.

~~~
twic
It does, but you have to admit that that is related.

